# will i get van halen sound from this



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

will i get van halen sound from this

Long & McQuade - Digitech RP155 - Multi Effects Processor


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

What part of VH's sound are you looking for? You've already got the amp covered, so you're looking for flanger or delay?


----------



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

i think so
the distortion is to buzzy for VH
i'm learning panama right now
nothing i got can make that tone

would that Digitech box have it preset already for me


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

You really should be able to get VH tones with an amp like that right out of the box. The trick with the 6505 series is to keep the gain fairly low. I run mine pre-gain at 6 tops and can get a pretty heavy metal tone but without the buzziness. If you check out this link you should be able to get some VH tones rocking. I know that these aren't for your amp exactly but it will give you a starting point.

The EVH Guitar Registry - 5150 Amp Settings


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Double post...sorry.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

deano said:


> i think so
> the distortion is to buzzy for VH
> i'm learning panama right now
> nothing i got can make that tone
> ...


You can't find VH tones on your Peavey? Dude, it's what Eddie used! The tones are in there, you just need to find them. Try turning the gain down and the master up. Power tube distortion is different than preamp tube distortion.

Eddie used Marshalls back in the day, but the 5150 was made specifically for him and he did actually use the amp quite a bit. The 6505 is just what Peavey started calling the amp after their partnership ended, so yeah, lots of VH tones in there. You just got the amp a couple days ago. Give it a nice long workout and really explore the settings before you go out and buy some silly multi-fx pedal that you don't need. ALL of your overdrive/distortion sounds should be covered already. 

If you're still looking to cop EVH tones, you'll need something like a phaser, flanger, delay. Lots of options there and you're probably best off to start with the MXR EVH series pedals.


----------



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

ok
all true
i just got it
i'll see waht i can do


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't get that Digitech pedal, either buy a flanger, delay or a big pedal board like the RP1000. But don't run a cheap pedal it will suck every bit of tone out of your amp.


----------



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

ok , i wont
i have flangers and stuff like that


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

Don't put the preamp gain or treble dial past 6 if you want to avoid fizz.


----------



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

JSX/6505 said:


> Don't put the preamp gain or treble dial past 6 if you want to avoid fizz.


ya
i'm just doing that now
dialing things down
getting closer


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Try using a variac along with some medium gain PAF type pickups. You may also need to use your head as a preamp running into a seperate power amp. Do not use any digital effects. The EVH stuff works pretty well and you should get a decent analog delay.


----------

